# Best helment with audio



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

If price is no issue, which is the best helmet with audio built in?? I'm looking at the ---R.E.D. Protection Skycap II Audex Audio---

I just want a warm, light helmet with good sound. Any help is much appreciated!

Somebody asked this in another post: "Has anyone tried the "subwoofer" Audex audio system? It sounds like is could be nice but is it worth the extra $?"
- I don't even really understand what it does but it looks cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

The Audex RED helmets have very nice sound quality and these helmets have fit me the best out of all I have tried. The Protec audio force helmets are also nice helmets but don't have as good of sound quality in their lower end models. 

The skull candy subwoofer RED helmets are hands down the end all be all of sound quality for audio helmets. They are the same subs and speakers as the Skullcandy Skull Crusher headphones. The downside is, they are also a fairly expensive buy.

I would say if your looking for something that will give you a great bass sound, go with the subs, but if you aren't into as much bassy music and still want to get quality sound and save some bills, the audex REDs systems are a great buy. I would also check out the RED Hi Fi helmet for the extra 10 bucks, it has some great features.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

THANKS! I think I'd go for the HI-FI.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Ya im rocking the Audex Hi Fi right now and it is a super light, super dope helmet.


----------

